# OneHealth Pass Has Been Simplified ....5th March '22



## Scoot65 (Jan 5, 2014)

For those people you are travelling to the Philippines YouTuber Jennifer Terri has posted her latest video where she informs us that the recently brought in changes to OHP have been revised and the process is much simpler (as long as you don't want to avail to the Express Lane upon arrival in Phils).


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

What a total nightmare going to the Philippines. It is not worth going there anymore. I was going to travel to the Philippines but I have canceled it all out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

art


----------



## Scoot65 (Jan 5, 2014)

art1946 said:


> What a total nightmare going to the Philippines. It is not worth going there anymore. I was going to travel to the Philippines but I have canceled it all out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> art


Actually, if you don't wish to meet the requirements for the 'express lane' option, the initial step are quite straightforward and not too bad. My did these when she went back to the Philippines in March of this year.

I agree, the sooner the Philippines drops the needs for any of this OneHealth Pass the better!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Scoot65 said:


> Actually, if you don't wish to meet the requirements for the 'express lane' option, the initial step are quite straightforward and not too bad. My did these when she went back to the Philippines in March of this year.
> 
> I agree, the sooner the Philippines drops the needs for any of this OneHealth Pass the better!


It's not enough that you have your original pass they require additional red tape, that's what I'd like to call it Red Tape and Bureaucracy.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

art1946 said:


> What a total nightmare going to the Philippines. It is not worth going there anymore. I was going to travel to the Philippines but I have canceled it all out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> art


At least the one health pass is free, you have to pay for an ESTA.


----------

